# hurricane lake



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

so i posted a thread in the reports section thinking i would get more and quicker replys being as most people just go to the reports. well i got 42 views and the only reply is me. so here is a link to it. if you have any info or tips, please post up and if you dont want to post on there send me a PM.

http://orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic551185-30-1.aspx


----------

